# Ariens compact 22-inch 2-stage-help



## lucyred (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am new to this site, as well as being new to owning a snow blower. I just recently purchased a 22-inch 2-stage Arien 208 CC Arien engine. I used it for the first time this past snow fall in NY, and it was a learning experience to say the least. I just had a few questions. I checked all fluids, and added oil etc. When I primed the machine, gas leaked out from under the carburetor area. It was only a few drops, but it still was concerning. I started the engine, and broke it in. I had someone else there, and when I spun the auger, I was told by my friend that only one side was spinning. I have an appointment for someone to come and pick it up tomorrow(an Arien dealer), but just wanted to get peoples thoughts. I am very upset, as I went with this machine as it seemed to get very good reviews, and I need a small unit as I do not have much storage space in my garage. I am concerned now that maybe I should have gotten the Subaru engine instead of the Ariens engine. I had stayed away from the Subaru engine as it was a 2-stage, and many people said the 4 cycle engines are better. 
Any thoughts would be helpful. Do these problems sound serious, and are they fixable under warranty? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, the drips of fuel could be from over priming. Putting raw fuel into the carburetor is what the primer does and it is not unusual for some to drip out. Prime it one pump less next time.

One side of the auger not turning on a new machine could be as simple as someone forgetting to put in the shear bolts during assembly, or as serious as a faulty gear box.

As far as an Ariens engine goes I don’t know much about it. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that. Does Briggs make it?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lucy,
you have some confusing statements in your post, about the engines..

First, the auger..its just a broken shear bolt!(also called "shear pin") no need to return it or call for service..this is a normal thing that is supposed to break!  the shear pin breaks if you hit some kind of obstacle..like sucking a newspaper or a piece of gravel into the snowblower..the pin breaks first, saving damage to the gearbox..all it takes to fix is putting in a new pin!  essentially a shear pin is a "mechanical fuse"..it is relatively weak and busts first, before damage can be done to more important bits..

As to the engines, I think you are confusing "single stage" and "two stage" snowblower models with different types of engines..

you say you have a 2-stage snowblower..therefore you automatically have a 4-stroke engine..the subaru engine on a 2-stage snowblower is also a 4-stroke engine..

2-stroke engines are sometimes used on single stage snowblowers! 
it can be confusing..
but thats not what you have..

ALL modern 2-stage snowblowers have 4-stroke engines..
The subaru engine might be a slightly better choice, but most people seem to be happy with the LCT chinese engine as well.

there is actually nothing wrong with your snowblower..you dont need to have anyone come over to look at it..just change the shear pin and you are back in business..you probably got some extra pins when you bought it..
see here for more details:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

the model of shear pin I talk about there is probably NOT the same model number you need! since your machine is new..check the owners manual for the part number for the pin..

if you bought the snowblower from a big box store, its possible the pin wasnt even installed when you bought it..big boxes are notorious for poor assembly..but if you actually bought it from a dealer, that probably isnt the case..but regardless of how it happened, one side spinning and one side not spinning is just a busted shear bolt, 99% of the time..(maybe 100% of the time! 


Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

abumpa said:


> As far as an Ariens engine goes I don’t know much about it. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that. Does Briggs make it?


Its not a briggs..the "Ariens engine" is a LCT engine, made in China..
Ariens first started using them on the "Sno-Tek" line two years ago (the ones painted black) and just this year they first appeared on an "Orange Ariens"..but only one model..the smallest entry-level "orange" model.
(and all the sno-tek 2-stage models)

see here:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - page 9

and here:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - page 10

for more details on engines..

Scot


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks, I just got done looking around the LCT website. I guess time will tell if the new engines will be any good.


----------



## lucyred (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I did buy it from Home depot, and I am sorry in a way that I did. For people who know about snow blowers, it probably doesn't matter, but the more I hear about how they assemble these machines, it makes me kind of nervous. If I had purchased it from a local place, I would feel a little more confident that they checked everything out etc.

I am sad to hear that the engine I purchased was the chinese engine. When I did research, the site that I found just said it was an Arien engine. No other description. I guess I misunderstood the Subaru engine being 2-cycle. It was slightly more money, but if it was a better engine, I would have paid the difference. I wish I had found this site before I purchased.

Oh well, I still feel that it is a decent machine, based on its many reviews. I think if I had just purchased it from a local place, it would have been a better experience. I didn't think to do so, as I figured that these places sell mostly professional grade equipment. When I went to the place to inquire about repair service, I realized I was wrong.

Live and learn as they say. 
Thanks again for all of your responses, and helpful information. I will take a look at the video. I am sure it will be helpful.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

You did ok don't be fooled by the chinsese engine I have heard nothing but good things about them, they are like a Honda knock off, which is good. Don't be scared of this machine either they are very very simple.
Just read the manuals and keep it serviced and lubed all the time and you will be beating that noreast snow all the time. : )


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lucy,
you bought a fine little machine!
no need to worry about anything..
Ariens has always been excellent quality..I wouldnt worry about the engine.

yes, the Chinese engines have been quite controversial the last few years, and many do have a very poor reputation (like the engines you can buy for $99 at Harbor Freight) but this Ariens engine made by LCT is believed to be in a different class alltogether..much better..

Im not absolutely sure, (its hard to get reliable info, and sift the truth from the rumours) but im pretty sure the LCT engine is *not* in the "Honda Clone" class..
I think its an independent design, and not a Honda rip-off as many other chinese engines are..

(for people who might not be aware) many Chinese engines are called "Honda clones"..what this means is that a Chinese company takes a real Honda engine (which is excellent quality) then literally makes a copy of every part, and creates and sells all-new engines as a result..stealing the honda designs..
(im not sure how these can be legally sold in the US..but they are..)

sometimes people try to say these engines are somehow "licensed by Honda"..I highly doubt this is true..its illegal cloning, pure and simple..
not only do the Chinese clone engines, they clone *entire cars*!
check this out:

Attack of the Clones: Chinese copies of the Honda CR-V - MotorAuthority

So this is how many chinese engines got such a bad reputation..first, because of the illegal cloning issue..and second, because they never actually duplicate the original Honda quality, and the result is very poor low quality engines.

But from what I have read, the LCT engine is not in this class..
I dont believe it is a Honda clone..its an independant design created by LCT..which happens to be built in China simply because that is where things get made these days..because its cheaper to make things there.

personally im against the whole "made in China" concept on principal, because my wife lost her job as a direct result of all this..but that doesn't mean everything made in China is automatically of low quality..quality items *can* be made in China..if you are going to own *any* chinese engine, the LCT is probably the best one to have..

And dont feel bad about not knowing the engine on the small Orange ariens was Chinese..no one knew it until about a month ago.

Scot


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> Lucy,
> you bought a fine little machine!
> no need to worry about anything..
> Ariens has always been excellent quality..I wouldnt worry about the engine.
> ...


Scot,

I have used the harbor freight 6.5hp engine on a re-powered 1985 Snapper snowblower, A log splitter, and actually put a few on old OPE for other people and all have been flawless. Some of these have been run hard for the past few years without incident. If you google reviews for these engines you will find that most people find them to be not only be inexpensive alternatives to the very pricey Honda engines, they also have had very good luck with performance and reliability. I can tell you the one on my re-powered Snapper starts on the first pull every time and has powered my 5241 through 15" of snow without missing a beat.

Ps Last time they were on sale for 89 dollars i bought 6 of them. While i had to make several trips to get to use the 20% off coupon with them, out the door with tax was 74 dollars, how can you beat that?

Carl

Carl


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

CarlB said:


> Scot,
> 
> I have used the harbor freight 6.5hp engine on a re-powered 1985 Snapper snowblower, A log splitter, and actually put a few on old OPE for other people and all have been flawless. Some of these have been run hard for the past few years without incident. If you google reviews for these engines you will find that most people find them to be not only be inexpensive alternatives to the very pricey Honda engines, they also have had very good luck with performance and reliability. I can tell you the one on my re-powered Snapper starts on the first pull every time and has powered my 5241 through 15" of snow without missing a beat.
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

CarlB said:


> CarlB said:
> 
> 
> > Scot,
> ...


----------



## lucyred (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, I am glad to hear that the problems with my machine aren't that bad. A Shear pin was missing. I don't know now if it was like that from the store, or if it broke off. I did not see any remains of the old one anywhere. I didn't think to check this before I used it, assuming that it was already installed. Oh well, I have learned a great deal already. I was able to put it in. That at least I think I can manage. I am glad too to hear that no one has anything really bad to say about the engine. Like I said, in hind site, I guess the Subaru engine might have been the better choice, but for some reason when I read the specs I thought it was a 2-cycle. Thanks for your wonderful explanation by the way. I had thought it would be kind of weird to have a 2-cycle on a big machine like that, but oh well. I am encouraged from what I have read on this site. No one has really had anything bad to say about the engine except for the fact that it is from China. I agree with someone else who stated that it is just a shame if it is a knock off of Honda. That is really poor practice if that is indeed the case. Also, I feel that one of the reasons I was excited about Ariens(besides its great repuation), is that it is made in the USA, so when it said Arien engine, I just assumed it was Briggs and Stanton or something along those lines. 
Thanks again for all the wonderful comments.


----------

